# Snoring?



## law1558

I've noticed over the past few days, my 8 1/2 yr old male, Zeus, has been snoring. My 10yr old daughter told me she's heard it, too, although at first, she thought it was her dad!!









Do dogs have sleep apnea? Maybe spring is in the air for him, too, and his new noisy sleeping is a result of seasonal allergies. 

Just curious if anyone else out there has noticed their dogs starting to snore as they age.


----------



## Spitfire22

I had heard my previous GSD snoring once in a while. He was around 6-7 years old when I noticed. Could be a age related thing, I don't know


----------



## arycrest

Every so often Bruiser will snore softly, but if he shifts his position ever so slightly, the snoring stops.


----------



## law1558

I'll have to keep an ear open.....between rolling my DH over all night and now Zeus, I think I'll take up napping!


----------



## Peet

My girl, only 1,5 years old, snores like a sailor!

I find it not so much age-related, as GSD-related......


----------



## amurphy

> Originally Posted By: ArycrestEvery so often Bruiser will snore softly, but if he shifts his position ever so slightly, the snoring stops.



Yup, I have a 10 year old female and a 7 yo male, and they both snore depending on how they are sleeping. Sometimes it's quiet, sometimes it's louder than when I used to have apnea...











Andy


----------



## ToFree24

I have a 5 year old female and there is nothing lady like about her snoring - she would wake up a sleeping bear in winter!


----------



## Guest

Odin's been snoring the past couple of years maybe? Usually when he's got his head tilted at an odd angle such as when he's flopped on the couch. Doesn't bother us a bit.









What I find amusing is his dream noises. He's been doing that as long as I can remember. We always know when Odin's dreaming of squirrels when we see his legs twitching and little yips he makes as he dreams. He's chasing off the boogie man when the yips become low pitched.


----------



## CeeJayKay

law1558 said:


> I've noticed over the past few days, my 8 1/2 yr old male, Zeus, has been snoring. My 10yr old daughter told me she's heard it, too, although at first, she thought it was her dad!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do dogs have sleep apnea? Maybe spring is in the air for him, too, and his new noisy sleeping is a result of seasonal allergies.
> 
> Just curious if anyone else out there has noticed their dogs starting to snore as they age.


My puppy has been snoring since I first got him at 7 weeks old!


----------

